# Bubble nest...happy or sick?



## davey1291 (Oct 15, 2013)

My betta had not made a bubble nest in a few weeks, then he made one recently after I did his routine water change. This one is just HUGE though, and he keeps adding to it. It started looking like a normal one but this morning there were bigger bubbles in it..which concerns me a little bit. I attached a picture.

He is acting relatively normal, very active, still eating when I feed him etc.

Do you think he's just getting really into this bubble nest or is he sick in some way I can't tell?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

bubble nests actually mean nothing. Bettas make them for all sorts of reasons - because they are bored, because it is time to feed, because they are marking territory, because they simply just want to. Healthy and sick bettas will both make bubble nests. But making or not making bubble nests is not an accurate way to determine if your fish is sick.


----------



## lydianquinn (Sep 2, 2014)

I agree. Making bubble nests is a part of basic betta behavior, not a sign of good/bad health or happiness. Your fish isn't 'supposed to' make a bubble nest weekly, monthly, or... anytime. It's just a thing they do when they feel like it.


----------

